# Lynskey Performance ( The Original Litespeed Company ?)



## Mike0566

I went to this web site (www.lynskeyperformance.com) they claim to be the Original Litespeed Company before they sold the company.

Does anybody know anything about this company? They claim to do full out custom frame work. I am considering another Litespeed Vortex from Litespeed however, Lynskey's Performance Frames look similiar to Litespeeds Frames. Whats the story behind this Lynskey Performance? Are their frames worth considering?

Maybe Herbert can enlighten us on this company that is making these claims.


----------



## HerbertK

The Lynskey family originally started Litespeed 20 years ago and sold the company about 5 years ago. Most of the folks though that have been responsible for the frame development and engineering are still at Litespeed. That also includes all the welders and other artisans that work on the bikes.
In terms of custom bikes, Litespeed does actually do quite a bit more than most people imagine and that has not changed over the years at all. And I am talking about true custom bikes and not just an additional cm in the toptube or headtube.

As for the Lynskeys, I have not seen one of their new frames yet, but I am sure they'll do a fine job.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## Jeff Z

The Lynskey family is, indeed, back building frames again! David Lynskey, the original founder of Litespeed Titanium Components is heading up the new company. Back at Litespeed, David designed the frames and built the equipment used to fabricate the frames. Our focus is high performance custom racing bicycles while also offering a stock line of frames. We are taking custom to the next level by offering custom performance based upon the rider's weight, riding style, and end use requirements in addition to custom fit and aesthetics. We look forward to offering the cycling community the highest level of performance and quality standards. We can be found at www.lynskeyperformance.com


----------



## bedazzle410

It seems you are associated with the company. I noticed their adds this spring. I am in the market for a new custom frame. Other than it being custom what are the advantages of a Lynsky over the new Merlin race frame or a custom Ottrott.


----------



## Mike0566

bedazzle410 said:


> It seems you are associated with the company. I noticed their adds this spring. I am in the market for a new custom frame. Other than it being custom what are the advantages of a Lynsky over the new Merlin race frame or a custom Ottrott.


I am not connected with this company. Somebody showed me their web-site and I was just curious about them.


----------



## IcemanYVR

Mike0566 said:


> I am not connected with this company. Somebody showed me their web-site and I was just curious about them.


He was referring to JeffZ's post. It was obvious he is connected with the company. I checked out the website, it looks like they've got some good plans, and nice frames. I wish them good luck. Competition is good for everyone.


----------



## bedazzle410

I am trying to figure out the difference between the lynskey L4 and the litespeed vortex. They look very similar in their respective pictures. did one of hte Lynskey brothers stay with litespeed?


----------



## jesses

The difference between a Lvl 4 and a Vortex comes down to one simple word, Choice. With a Lynskey you can either build you a full custom frame, or custom paint a "house blend" frame. Also I believe the Vortex is 3/2.5 Ti not 6/4.


----------



## IcemanYVR

We can see you are in favour of the Lynskey, but at least get your facts straight.

Litespeed will also build you a full custom frame, and the Vortex is built from 6/4 Ti. It has been for many years.


----------



## jesses

Herbert? any thoughts on what Litespeed will be doing with 6/4 next year? I am in favor of someone getting the right bike for them, and if its a litespeed or a moots I think thats great.


----------



## Juanmoretime

jesses said:


> The difference between a Lvl 4 and a Vortex comes down to one simple word, Choice. With a Lynskey you can either build you a full custom frame, or custom paint a "house blend" frame. Also I believe the Vortex is 3/2.5 Ti not 6/4.


The Vortex has all the tubes 6/4. I've only owned one for over 10 years.


----------



## Master Killer

My 12 y.o. Litespeed has a David Lynsky signature decal on the left chainstay. I love the bike especially now that I have Campy Chorus on it (made the bike firmer than the 8-sp ultegra that I wore out).


----------



## Bra T

Ok the litepeed heritag as I understand it that the Lynskey bros started the bike building concern out of the workshopof the family's Titanium and exotic metals foundry. They made high tech steel and titanium alloys for the Chemical engineering and aeropsce industries.

As I understnd it, the family still owns the foundry and the facilities and hence would still be a supplier to Litespeed and Merlin (which is made by Litespeed).

I know that David Lynskey set up a dedicated factory to produce the Ti frames called Litespeed. at the end of 2002 the Lynskey's sold Litespeed to American Bicycle Group.

Now here where it gets fuzzy. The Lynskeys produce the raw materials for Litespeed. The Litespeed name is owned by ABG.
So would the Lynskey's still be shareholders in Litespeed and do the frame production with ABG owing the marketing side of the business, i.e the brand name, insignia, and designs?

Either way you can;t go wrong with a Lynskey or a Litespeed


----------



## jesses

Bra T,

Allow me to clear up a couple points for you, there's a lot of mis information out there. 

The Lynskey family has never produced materials, the Litespeed brand started when David Lynskey built a frame for himself at the Lynskey family Machine shop not Metal foundry. The Lynskey family sold the Litespeed brand in 1999 with Mark Lynskey staying on in a Management role until 2005. The Lynskeys hold no shares in the Litespeed/ABG brands and are untethered in their new business. I will agree that either bike is going to be great, however they have no connection at this time except for the fact that they are both still made in and around Chattanooga TN.

Jesse


----------



## Bra T

Thanks,

indeed there is a lot of misinformation since i got that bi from a "reputable" bike rag...


----------

